# "unknown beauty in jeans shows her string" x 1



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2011)

"unknown beauty in jeans shows her string" 



​


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2011)

Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Padderson (8 Dez. 2011)

"beauty" is wirklich gut


----------



## raffi1975 (9 Dez. 2011)

schön ist was gefällt...


----------



## Ripper Joe (9 Dez. 2011)

hast mich dran gekriegt.


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2011)

...hätt ich bloß nicht geschaut...:angry::angry:


----------



## Little_Lady (10 Dez. 2011)

versteh solche Leute nicht die sich dafür hergeben.


----------



## marriobassler (18 Dez. 2011)

das ist böse Verarsche!!!!!!!


----------



## Sachse (21 Dez. 2011)

die gibbet also auch in groß rofl3

thx Schwerer :thumbup:


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Dez. 2011)

sie kann nichts dafür , wär sie doch noch 50 kg leichter und CB hätte ein top Vote für sie


----------



## couriousu (21 Jan. 2012)

welch gewichtiger Beitrag


----------



## neman64 (21 Jan. 2012)

Na hoffentlich bricht nicht gleich das ganze Board zusammen.


----------



## UTux (22 Jan. 2012)

Habe ja Zelte in den verschiedensten Formen gesehen, aber als String ist mir neu.


----------

